
BigDatalog: Big Data Analytics with Datalog Queries on Spark - samuell
https://github.com/ashkapsky/BigDatalog
======
samuell
See paper here:
[http://yellowstone.cs.ucla.edu/~yang/paper/sigmod2016-p958.p...](http://yellowstone.cs.ucla.edu/~yang/paper/sigmod2016-p958.pdf)

